# A rather overdesigned shop air system....



## Dabbler (Mar 2, 2021)

Keith Rucker is about 3 years into his ultimate shop build, and he has finally installed a very deluxe air system.   I loved this install!


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 2, 2021)

That is next level mad scientist!! Very very nice work


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 2, 2021)

He did say it cost a lot of money, way more than most guys would be willing to spend on an air system no doubt.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 2, 2021)

Yep - that is a lot of money and time for good air!  Good on Kieth for not compromising- go big or go home - LOL.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 2, 2021)

Well he did his research, you have to give him that—he put sheet metal on top of his rubber adsorption pads under his compressor feet. Good for him.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 2, 2021)

This is similar to the system I plan for my garage and a big expansion on the same style my dad has in his garage. Seems very standard way to add air to the garage. My dad has a loop, I was planning to save on pipe and do an H. I am a bit surprised he is using steel - it seems very yesterday to use steel - I have copper and so does my dad. Copper may also be a bit old in the tooth but it does not have the rusting problem of pipes at all and looks great. 

My dad has the same style of drops with going the way up and then down. I am thinking of just straight drops - simpler and easier to install. Also easier for air flow - I am unsure as to whatever the U actually help that much with water. 

Main line would be 3/4 inch pipe and most drops would be 1/2. Overkill but not as much as 1" steel pipe. 

The 1/2" is good enough for about 30 cfm flow even to the far corner of the shop already. Can easily handle bursts of 50 cfm. Main choke point would be the end air cable and tiny fitting connecting hose to system and hose to tool not the pipe. 

For 1" steel pipe your limits are almost endless - it can handle easily 100 cfm or even more continuous over 200 ft.


----------



## Crankit (Mar 2, 2021)

I imagine the moisture in his lines would be awful without the extra air drying he's installed


----------

